# Rental, can't secure property.



## AdelaideHana (Jan 5, 2015)

Hello, 

My partner and I are in need of some advice regarding a rental. 
We moved in back in June, at the inspection we where told the owner would be doing repairs and painting the house before we moved in. 

On the day of moving in nothing had been done, the property was filthy dirty with the previous owners dog hair everywhere, we had to clean every surface before un-packing & nothing had been painted or repaired. 
The gardens had not been attended to and weeds where over hip height in the borders and at the front of the property. 

After this we started noticing various things wrong:

-The shower sprays water all over the bathroom and as of a result the power trips from water getting into the light, also it creates a lot of mold which has rotted the bathroom cabinet door off the hinges.

-There's a large gap above the front door so we can't heat/cool the property properly. As well as holes all through the house to the outside. 

-The guttering is broken out the front so in heavy rain water comes through the front door. 

-We where without hot water for over two weeks as they kept saying they would send someone out but didn't and left several days in between contacting us back. 

-The carpet in the main bedroom entrance is so ripped you can't help but trip on it constantly. 

-There's various screws and nails pointed end sticking out of the walls. 

-The owner left an abundance of hard rubbish at the back of the garden including broken/smashed glass. 

And the biggest biggest problem of all is the bedroom window has no lock along with a broken fly screen from someone previously breaking into the property. 

The day of moving in we bought all these things to the attention of the estate agent and said we where not happy and would like to discuss options with the owner. It has been nearly 6 months and absolutely nothing. 

We have emailed and called several times which gets ignored and it wasn't until last month when we threatened to go to tribunal we finally got a response, saying a handy man will come fix everything. Yet we've heard absolutely nothing back since, i've tried contact them again and still nothing. 

I'm so exhausted from it all, we constantly get ignored and can never speak to the estate agent. We had someone break into our car on the property and left a knife on the back seat, and with my partner working late evenings I feel so nervous knowing i can't lock myself in or go away for the weekend knowing our belongings are secured. 

I'd just like some help or opinions on what to do. We pay $350 a week and people laugh at us when we tell them after seeing the property. 
Any advice would be greatly greatly appreciated. 

Thank you.


----------

